
Things not to do when anonymous - qertoip
https://www.whonix.org/wiki/DoNot
======
qq66
When you use a VPN can your OS update request be used to de anonymize you? I
would think that Microsoft or Apple would get a request saying "the OS running
on this machine with activation token 0xfe875c56a788d0 is checking for an OS
update" regularly, so that the government could subpoena for the activation
token held by the device that had IP 164.21.13.112 at 7pm on March 25, and
then for all other IPs that this token has ever requested OS updates from.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
Do Not Use BitTorrent should be numero uno.

~~~
x1798DE
Why? I don't think BitTorrent is actually a privacy threat, for the most part,
it would just put undue load on the Tor network if everyone were doing it.

~~~
qrbLPHiKpiux
Because of the protocol your real IP is likely to be leaked.

~~~
x1798DE
Interesting - it seems that the more measured (privacy) advice should be:
"don't use BitTorrent unless you _know_ that your client implements the
protocol in a privacy-protecting way". It seems that the protocol itself is
not to blame, but the way it is implemented in many (most? all?) clients leaks
significant identifying information. See here:
[https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-
go...](https://blog.torproject.org/blog/bittorrent-over-tor-isnt-good-idea)

------
wolco
Do not spend bitcoin you bought in the clearnet when purchasing non legal
materials from the darknet

